# iPV400 200W TC Box Mod



## Nailedit77 (11/5/16)

*PV400 200W Temperature Control Box Mod by Pioneer4you*
*Features and Specs:*


Dimensions: 88mm x 41.5mm x 28mm
510 Threaded
Output Power: 200W
Temperature Control
Requires (2) 18650 High Amp Batteries (sold separately)
Compact Size

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Some really good looking mods coming out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (11/5/16)

That's Fugly!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Dubz said:


> That's Fugly!


Don't lie to everyone @Dubz ! It looks like something off the Enterprise, it's B-E-A-Utiful!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nova69 (11/5/16)

Reminds me of the sigelei 213 a bit


----------



## blujeenz (11/5/16)

The blk/wht one looks tasty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

